# Can you get DP without trauma?



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't consciously remember being traumatized or abused when I was younger, mainly due to the fact that ever since I got depersonalization I can't remember anything past yesterday in any great detail.

Earlier on this evening I was at home and I could feel a tremendous amount of suppressed energy in me and I just knew I had to get out of the house and scream my head off. Despite realizing that this was a pretty weird thing to do, I did it. I screamed and shouted and lost the plot in my car on a deserted road in the countryside and afterwards I was physically exhausted. I started feeling something that felt like emotion and felt more sensitive, but not 'normal' by a long shot.

I think these emotions must stem from somewhere... and I don't know why but I just have a sense that something happened to me when I was young.. something traumatic or maybe just abuse. I'm convinced of it. I have no idea what it could have been but I can't find any other explanation. The only way I can let out emotions is by making myself feel vulnerable.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

You know... for the past 15 years, the scientific community has accepted an alternate form of trauma called ''developmental trauma''. Abuse and whatnot is called ''acute trauma''.

So here is the theory: acute trauma can suddenly cause DP; developmental trauma gradually sets in the DP.

Either way, it has to do with sensory overload, where there is an inverse relationship between the intensity of the trauma and the duration of the trauma, for minimal sensory overload that triggers DP (it could be more). What this means: the shorter the duration, the bigger the trauma; the bigger the duration, the smaller the trauma. Either way, you'll end up with DP.

So here is my question to you (and no, you dont need to answer me, just think about it):

Is there anything that ANNOYED you while growing up? Ex) neglect, disrespect, constant insatiation, etc.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Dadude said:


> You know... for the past 15 years, the scientific community has accepted an alternate form of trauma called ''developmental trauma''. Abuse and whatnot is called ''acute trauma''.
> 
> So here is the theory: acute trauma can suddenly cause DP; developmental trauma gradually sets in the DP.
> 
> ...


Nah I will answer you man because I'm interested in this.

I was frequently annoyed, frustrated, angry and defensive around people in my late teens. I was very anxious and miserable alot of the time, but I figured that most people felt like this anyway. I was definitely one of the most angry people I knew.

Could all this have caused such a nightmare??


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There are several options, with abuse and trauma, when it's early and often enough you may not yet have access to the memory of it. Also things that don't look like "abuse" can cause a child to be traumatized, neglect, emotional distance, medical procedures or illness etc.

Dp can also develop as a kind of side effect of another disorder. Without and trauma at all.

Which is you? That's probably best determined by psychological evaluation. A therapist.

My dp is from trauma. I didn't have memory of all the types of abuse there was, I'm just now having new flash back type memories of things I dont really remember. Some of it's wait and see and some of it could be worked out with a therapist


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Nah I will answer you man because I'm interested in this.
> 
> I was frequently annoyed, frustrated, angry and defensive around people in my late teens. I was very anxious and miserable a lot of the time, but I figured that most people felt like this anyway. I was definitely one of the most angry people I knew.
> 
> Could all this have caused such a nightmare??


To tell you the truth, only you can decide what was the cause once you know the possibilities. You can ask any kind of doctor, and the good ones will tell you that there is no way to know FOR SURE. So, you're guess is the most likely.

There are a few conditions that are diagnosed this way, one of them is insomnia. Only you can determine the most likely cause but your doctor can only inform you of the possibilities.

Your anger, in itself, has causes to it. Once again, evaluate the possible causes and determine which ones apply to you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the science is a little farther along then best guess self dx


----------

